#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  The Thai GF silent treatment.

## Chairman Mao

Been 2 days already, think that's a record, wonder how much longer it will last?  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Till she needs some cash ?   :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Been 2 days already, think that's a record, wonder how much longer it will last?


Depends on what you did?  Best enjoy the peace and quiet while you can.

----------


## daveboy

What was the crime CM?

----------


## shunpike

The grass is always greener....Soon after she starts talking to you again you may miss this period of silence.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I guess that what happens when you get caught shagging blokes who like wearing frocks.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My money is the dam breaks tomorrow. They can't stand not bitching about what an ass you are for much more than three days. Especially if you are not groveling, and are simply maintaining a silence also. That drives 'em nuts.

----------


## Fondles

Ahhhh the silent treatment, good aint it.... i brought home a barfine whilst the missus was shitty, even that did not snap her out of it, good root she was too !!!

----------


## watterinja

Give her a while longer. When she opens her mouth again...












... exchange her for a new model.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Brave lad, you are.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> What was the crime CM?


She was on about moving to another company in the new year. Had a meeting with a manager a week a go in another company, and seems they're interested.

2 nights ago I asked if she was still going to leave her position at new years.

She went off that I'm only asking because I'm worried I'll have to give her money if she does.

(As a general rule we both take care of ourselves.)

2 days of silence since.  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Especially if you are not groveling, and are simply maintaining a silence also. That drives 'em nuts.


Well yes, after work today I made an effort, 'Let's go ice skating in that place up in Ladprao' I said.

Her still grumpy.

I crack open an icy beer, Nirvana live in Amsterdam on the laptop, sit back happy as a moo in poo.

Her grumpier. 

Odd that.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> I guess that what happens when you get caught shagging blokes who like wearing frocks.


Ain't that the frocking truth.

----------


## blackgang

Over a year ago, I think I told about it on here,
Her family was having a party and I was fresh out of the hospital from a bad lung infection and they said if it was to noisy with the band set up in my driveway where it went into the street that I could take my Ox bottle and go stay in a motel,, so I told her what a bunch of brain dead inconsiderate assholes her family is, so she layed that silent shit on me.
That lasted a week and I said I will not live in a silent house, sold some of my shit and gave some away and rented a house in CM, Hired a truck, and moved my young ass up there.
So she would take a week off from school first of every month, get a bus to CM, call my Tuk Tuk driver friend and come out to my house, fire what ever young Burmese maid/cook/live in housekeeper I happen to have and spend a few days and go home and I would go thru the same process til next month.
So she rented a house for me to live in down here and I did move back and she lives with me in my rental and her daughter lives in our house and goes to univ in the days.
But I do not think that the silent shit sounds so good to her anymore.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I guess that what happens when you get caught shagging blokes who like wearing frocks.


nonsense.

absolute nonsense.


 :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> But I do not think that the silent shit sounds so good to her anymore.


Yes, her watching me drink beer with me headphones on and thoroughly enjoying it instead of going ice skating did seem to have the desired affect.

----------


## Butterfly

> She was on about moving to another bar in the new year. Had a meeting with a mamashan a week a go in another bar, and seems they're interested.


fixed that for you  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> I said I will not live in a silent house


I right from the start of our relationship laid down the rules, no sulking or silent games. If there is a problem it has to be settled there and then with no mind games as I am far too old for games.

If it continues mate I would trade her in as she is just being immature.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> She was on about moving to another bar in the new year. Had a meeting with a mamashan a week a go in another bar, and seems they're interested.
> 
> 
> fixed that for you


I chuckled !!!

----------


## Chairman Mao

Sorry BF. Prostitutes are for sexually degrading/devouring, not for dating.

You seem to be confused.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

^ newsflash: all women are whores, you know that, I know that, everybody knows that  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Give it right back to her. It has not happened for a few years, but Mrs. Chi tried the silent treatment a few times. I gave it back to her so bad, she would immediately jump to being sweet and talkative again. I did it a few times and she learned and does not play that crap anymore.

----------


## chitown

> ^ newsflash: all Frenchman are pooves, you know that, I know that, everybody knows that


Why yes, we all know it.  ::chitown::

----------


## Chairman Mao

I find it quite novel. Seems to be a once annual thing. 

Think it's nearly ending though.  :Sad:

----------


## Butterfly

gee, you guys are never happy, get a farang woman  :Razz:

----------


## mojo swop top

Dude, I have been in the dog house for two days now, it generally ends after three with everything being your fault... then again, isn't everything your fault automically? 

I just got to the talking stage and some how managed to say her new dress looked like shit, it really did, and back in the dog house... Hopefully, it will be over for the weekend.

If all else fails... 

1, Invite the inlaws over for the weekend
2, Grovel 
3, Suicide 

Or (the whore option)

 4, buy her something, if she is that way inclided!!

----------


## Jeremia

> Originally Posted by blackgang
> 
> I said I will not live in a silent house
> 
> 
> I right from the start of our relationship laid down the rules, no sulking or silent games. If there is a problem it has to be settled there and then with no mind games as I am far too old for games.
> 
> If it continues mate I would trade her in as she is just being immature.


I lived through 8 years of this with my first TW in Surin..

I am now been with my second TW 5 years...We have something called "Talk about"..if either has a grievance then we have a "Talk about" session....No silent treatment in 5 years!!!.....but the house gets a bit tense leading upto her periods but that is natural IMHO......and I drink a lot less......and I haven't shagged anybody else.......and I have more disposable income.............. :mid:

----------


## tsicar

aaah, the silent treatment!

love it!

fukkn peace at last!!!!

----------


## Chairman Mao

Finished.

Off out to see a friend's band in minute.

----------


## blackgang

> If it continues mate I would trade her in as she is just being immature.


Nope, I do not think it will ever happen again, or I would still be in CM, and of coarse there was no money going from my bank to our bank during the months I was up there either, and she never asked, but she makes pretty good money herself.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Nope, I do not think it will ever happen again


I was actually referring to Mao BG and agree totally with the way you handled things in the first place and thats why I quoted what I did. And it looks like it worked out well for you!  :Smile: 

I'm also too old and fed up to handle mind games as life is hard enough as it is.

----------


## helge

> Seems to be a once annual thing.


 You can consider yourself a lucky man, Mr Mao

----------


## helge

> I'm also too old and fed up to handle mind games as life is hard enough as it is.


The BG option is not open for you, is it ?

The kids comes in play

----------


## keda

Is this a common occurrence at around this time of month? If you need to ask what I'm getting at...!

----------


## Muadib

I had a Filipina GF that would go tampo on me at the drop of a hat for no reason... The last time she did it we were clubbing with friends... Being quite tired of it, I handed her cab fare, told her to go home and went out on the dance floor and saddled up another filly... 2 minutes later she was all lovey-dovey as if nothing happened, knowing that I would replace her faster than she could say BOO... 

Never let a woman have the upper hand due to their childish temper tantrums...

----------


## Stinky

> I guess that what happens when you get caught shagging blokes who like wearing frocks.


I was thinking the same thing   :Smile: 




> ^ newsflash: all women are whores, you know that, I know that, everybody knows that


I wonder how many dyke's reded you got for this one  :Smile: 




> Originally Posted by blackgang
> 
> I said I will not live in a silent house
> 
> 
> I right from the start of our relationship laid down the rules, no sulking or silent games. If there is a problem it has to be settled there and then with no mind games as I am far too old for games.


The trouble with this tact is that they keep changing the rules of the game regardless  :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> Originally Posted by daveboy
> 
> 
> What was the crime CM?
> 
> 
> She was on about moving to another company in the new year. Had a meeting with a manager a week a go in another company, and seems they're interested.
> 
> 2 nights ago I asked if she was still going to leave her position at new years.
> ...


She's fucking somebody else, definately.

----------


## Chairman Mao

definately.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> But I do not think that the silent shit sounds so good to her anymore.


Why? It worked for her.

----------


## chassamui

Having recently left an 18 year relationship, i refuse point blank to be fokked about by an imature thai bird. I just sacked mine and moved her out because she would not shut up.
She was 36 going on 16 and eventually it got too much, so she had to go. That was sunday. Already have a date fixed up for tomorrow.  like BG and LT said, too old for being fucked about and plenty of choice out there if you get a wrong un.

----------


## Muadib

All of which are reasons why I like Thailand... A man can be a man and still have options, even if you have to point to the door and say 'GET OUT'...

----------


## Loy Toy

> The BG option is not open for you, is it ? The kids comes in play


Mate I would walk rather than live in an unhappy household and basically I take this stand against bullshit sulking is for the sake of the kids.

There's nothing worse than an unhappy household and thats why I nip it in the bud again mostly for the sake of my childrens happiness and well-being.

----------


## Spin

> A man can be a man and still have options, even if you have to point to the door and say 'GET OUT'...


Not many engineer that situation, most I've seen put themselves in a situation where the girl holds all the cards. Seen a few blokes locked out their own houses late at night just for having a few beers.

Silent treatment? When they drop that you should get their suitcases out and start filling it with their clothes. 

They soon start talking 

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## chassamui

> Seen a few blokes locked out their own houses late at night just for having a few beers.


Which fecking moron gave her a key?

apart from that, good points well made.

----------


## daveboy

> Originally Posted by daveboy
> 
> 
> What was the crime CM?
> 
> 
> She was on about moving to another company in the new year. Had a meeting with a manager a week a go in another company, and seems they're interested.
> 
> 2 nights ago I asked if she was still going to leave her position at new years.
> ...


Harsh  :Smile:

----------


## pembroke

I layed down the rules when we were first together (ie) NO MIND GAMES you have a problem we talk about it.Great thought I after a week she would not talk to me because I talked to a ex girlfriend. She just sat on the bed and would not talk so I told her we agreed to talk about problems and that she was rude to me by not replying.A BUCKET OF COLD WATER DID THE TRICK. She left me for good

----------


## nedwalk

> Seen a few blokes locked out their own houses late at night just for having a few beers.


would not be a problem, about face, and back to the pub..and return when and if i felt like it

----------


## Muadib

Isn't this how the walkabout came into being???  :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

> would not be a problem, about face, and back to the pub..and return when and if i felt like it


I don't think there's any relationship problem that can't be solved by going to the pub.  Especially in Thailand.  Any time she acts up tell her you're not taking the BS and you're going to the pub.  She knows you're having second thoughts about her, and there's plenty other girls out there, especially at your stated destination.

----------


## mooncake

> All of which are reasons why I like Thailand... A man can be a man and still have options, even if you have to point to the door and say 'GET OUT'...


Yea you can do "that" ONLY to a woman of no substance. Actually served her right for being such an idiot by letting a man controlled you with his money in the first place.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yea you can do "that" ONLY to a woman of no substance.


Most women are selfish and a pain in the arse, so there's not enough 'with substance' to go around.

----------


## Bangyai

Ian Dury has an interesting angle on how to be with a woman :

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> 
> All of which are reasons why I like Thailand... A man can be a man and still have options, even if you have to point to the door and say 'GET OUT'...
> 
> 
> Yea you can do "that" ONLY to a woman of no substance. Actually served her right for being such an idiot by letting a man controlled you with his money in the first place.


Ah, the typical response... No one said anything about controlling anyone -or- using money to do so... It has more to do with the childish behavior that many women use to CONTROL their men and the idiots who let women do it...

----------


## kfjvkjvk

Thai girl discussing money being paid to her by the farang bf and then the silent treatment...

Same old story, heard it a million times.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Thai girl discussing money being paid to her by the farang bf and then the silent treatment...
> 
> Same old story, heard it a million times.


Good troll. Hat's off.  :Smile: 

Anyway. Notice handed in. New position beginning in the NY, 20% higher salary, better perks, and cooking me gaeng gai sai fak at the mo. 

Think I'll hit her up for an R6 for me birthday.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> cooking me gaeng gai sai fak at the mo.


That's nice but is she speaking to you? :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Well she's singing, and prancing around the kitchen in her undies.

which is prolly better.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

Glad you got it sorted, CM (or that she's not still sulking).  :Smile: 

I found this thread quite funny. I just walked out on my guy last night for doing the huffy, silent, refusing to talk bit. I'm with LT & BG. Can't be arsed with the mind games. Seems farang men sometimes do the childish crap, too. Who knew?  :mid:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Glad you got it sorted, CM (or that she's not still sulking).


It's a once per annum thing. The other 363 days of comedy more than make up for it.

And a man doing the silent thing? Are you sure he actually had testicles?  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> Are you sure he actually had testicles?


Of course, but I think mine might be bigger...  :Wink:

----------


## English Noodles

Sounds way too immature for my taste.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> I just walked out on my guy last night for doing the huffy, silent, refusing to talk bit.


Come to Southampton, I don't do the  huffy, silent, refusing to talk bit.  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

> Originally Posted by November Rain
> 
> 
> I just walked out on my guy last night for doing the huffy, silent, refusing to talk bit.
> 
> 
> Come to Southampton, I don't do the huffy, silent, refusing to talk bit.


When's the next train, Rob, sweetie?  :Wink:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Well... if you wait until after new year I'll meet you halfway as it looks like I'll be working in the Midlands again next year, not quite the same allure as the south coast I guess though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

Rob, you know I'd be delighted to meet you anywhere. Sadly, this time it would be without the support of my Minime. :Sad:  But, love to see you again.  :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Well if it's just us adults we can get drunk this time  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

Sounds good!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Muadib
> ...


Oh you don’t have say it, coz it’s all too easy to see out there. What else other than money in “most cases” those girls are with you. She offers her youth, he - the money.
And now how he has smarten up and called her childish. Well what do expect when with someone half of your age? And I would bet this is not the first time those girls act like this, but most guys just were beyond their lust in the beginning to see that could be a problem later on.
So don’t blame just the girl only, but you “yourself” was a part of the equation too, to begin with. Of course it's always easier by blaming it on someone else, rather than seeing yourself as the problem too.

----------


## English Noodles

> What else other than money in “most cases” those girls are with you.


I agree, I would have replaced the word 'most' with 'many' though, it would give you a lot more maneuverability further on in the thread. :Smile:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Anyway. Notice handed in. New position beginning in the NY, 20% higher salary, better perks, and cooking me gaeng gai sai fak at the mo.


You may want to check what she is putting into that meal..... :mid: 



> Well she's singing, and prancing around the kitchen in her undies.


Well, at least you'll die with a smile on your face..... :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

^^Ok good point Noodles. Sometimes is not that easy writing in the second language.

Edit: "Most" ...is now = MANY ::chitown::

----------


## English Noodles

^No worries, I agree with you.

----------


## Butterfly

> So don’t blame just the girl only, but you “yourself” was a part of the equation too, to begin with. Of course it's always easier by blaming it on someone else, rather than seeing yourself as the problem too.


not really, let me explain in simple terms: women like comfort and that takes money, men don't care about comfort but want pussy, hence men meet with women and give them money to buy comfort in exchange of pussy

it has long been established that all women are whores, on a different level of course  :Wink:

----------


## mooncake

^ hmm...if what you said it's true, that's all men care about,.... then why are we even having this "silent treatment" thread anyway.  
Like many guys really do care for some conversations along with jim jim, ....(of course except YOU, Butter) :rolleyes4:

----------


## Travelmate

Why are you making a fuss here Mooncake? Should you not be in the kitchen preparing lunch for your man?!?

----------


## English Noodles

> Should you not be in the kitchen preparing lunch for your man?


Should you not be also?

----------


## mooncake

^^ahh here comes an alpha male....
and what would you like for a drink SIR,...may I suggest a poisoned tea? :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

> Sorry BF. Prostitutes are for sexually degrading/devouring, not for dating.
> 
> You seem to be confused.


Nope you seem to be the confused one, what with all the hooker dating and men fucking, no wonder ur bird is pissed at u

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> Should you not be in the kitchen preparing lunch for your man?
> 
> 
> Should you not be also?


I actually buy my lunch. 
Obviously you have made a slip and took it for granted that men make their own lunches. :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

> New position beginning in the NY, 20% higher salary, better perks, and cooking me gaeng gai sai fak at the





> That's nice but is she speaking to you?


it is nice but is she keeping her fucking trap shut?

----------


## Travelmate

> ^^ahh here comes an alpha male....
> and what would you like for a drink SIR,...may I suggest a poisoned tea?


Glad you know an alpha male when you see one.  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Oh you dont have say it, coz its all too easy to see out there. What else other than money in most cases those girls are with you. She offers her youth, he - the money.


Just to clarify. We're both in our late 20s, with a 2 year age difference. We both pay our own way in life 50/50.

Many pay whores to live with them, but by no means all of us.

----------


## mooncake

^^Quite easy to spot the SIR, if you are an omega girl....wink wink

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
>  
> Oh you dont have say it, coz its all too easy to see out there. What else other than money in most cases those girls are with you. She offers her youth, he - the money.
> 
> 
> Just to clarify. We're both in our late 20s, with a 2 year age difference. We both pay our own way in life 50/50.
> 
> Many pay whores to live with them, but by no means all of us.


Does she earn the same as you? If not why make her pay 50:50? Unless it is to salve your own ego that you are not 'paying for it'l?

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
>  
> Oh you dont have say it, coz its all too easy to see out there. What else other than money in most cases those girls are with you. She offers her youth, he - the money.
> 
> 
> Just to clarify. We're both in our late 20s, with a 2 year age difference. We both pay our own way in life 50/50.
> 
> Many pay whores to live with them, but by no means all of us.


That's why I had changed...."most" to "many", as noodles suggested.
So it's only offended many but not most. If you're not in that category then skip over, unless you have the same silent treatment also.

Are you married a thai girl?  From my obsevation, many thai girls around 20s are so kiddly like a 12 yrs old in thinking.  May be not your wife, but many many thai girls out there, can't stand them sometimes myself.

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Yes it is proper to treat a lady well.
A 50/50 is not good. As I strongly believe that washing the dirty dishes is a woman's job regardless of stature or income. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> why make her pay 50:50?


You might 'make' your partner do things, probably makes you feel all manly like eh.  :German: 

but some of treat ours with dignity and respect Will. She is completely free in life to do as she chooses. The same as relationships I've had with Western women.

Guess some just can't comprehend that not all of us come here to buy some submissive maid to order around. Some of us have actually evolved.

----------


## English Noodles

> Does she earn the same as you? If not why make her pay 50:50? Unless it is to salve your own ego that you are not 'paying for it'l?


I think you are supposed to just be impressed that his girlfriend is definately not a whore and she pays her own way in the relationship.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> definately


definately.

----------


## English Noodles

Sorry that was a typo, trust the English teacher to spot it, my bad. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rigger

i am getting the siilent treatment at the momment down in pattaya because i wouldnt go shopping. so i found a bar and on me third beer and still not a word from her. should make for a fun day

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Been 2 days already, think that's a record, wonder how much longer it will last?



Maybe you did'nt treat her right or forgot something ? !  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Sorry that was a typo, trust the English teacher to spot it, my bad.


No worries, sorry to elucidate, it's just that in general, your prose indicates someone of a severely simple quintessence.

Not to mention your violent lack of self control, and wish to ease your pain through violence.

But don't fret. I'm glad to be able to help you overcome these obstacles via basic education.

----------


## English Noodles

> Just to clarify. We're both in our late 20s, with a 2 year age difference. We both pay our own way in life 50/50.  Many pay whores to live with them, but by no means all of us.





> when people say how much they earn, how long they've been here or how un-BG their wife is on Thai internet forums always makes me laugh


Quite.

----------


## Chairman Mao

trawling through posts again poodles...

How desperate. *snigger*

And all for nothing. 

Certainly an obsessive little simpleton, aren't you.

----------


## English Noodles

I just find it funny the way you keep contradicting yourself. :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Chowmein Moo owned by Noodles, well he is a self righteous cnut so it was going to happen sooner or later.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chairman Mao

You do realise your second quote doesn't actually have any correlation to the first... don't you?

Prolly not.

anyway, only 2,705 posts to sift through, surely you'll have something by the morrow mate.  :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

I get it, in fact I remember you saying it as it wasn't that long ago.

----------


## teddy

> definately.



definitely

----------


## teddy

When a woman behaves differently from normal she's trying to provoke something. It could be that she wants you to start a good argument so that she can justify moving in with her new sponsor.

----------


## Panda

Time to move on when they start pulling that shit.
If you try to play those games it just ends up in grief somewhere down the line.

----------


## mtone9317

Teen behavior. My daughter in the US used to do that all the time. It would take me hours to days to get it out of her what was bothering her. So it just women, not Thai women, but all of them in my experience. The only way I found to deal with that was to kill them with love. Flowers, chocolates, stuffed animals, pictures, etc.

----------


## crippen

Silent Thai GF??  Chance would be a fine thing!  Sometimes stops speaking English,but never goes silent!! :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
> definately.
> 
> 
> 
> definitely


Yes, one was highlighting the simpleton's mistake. Poor lad is left with us to provide the basic education that he obviously missed out on.  :Sad: 




> I think you are supposed to just be impressed that his girlfriend is definately not a whore and she pays her own way in the relationship.

----------


## English Noodles

^Tell us all again about how you have enough inheritance to last you the rest of your life (as long as you live in Asia). :rofl:

----------


## Chairman Mao

It's only rental income poodles. Why not just link to it?  :Confused:

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Again, you are putting your own perspective on what I said, reading into it and applying your own 'logic', if it can be called that... 

Where did I say anything about age, culture, country, race, religion or wants, needs and desires... Doesn't matter if a woman is the same age as their man, you all play the same game... I used to put up with it and not for the pussy... Anymore I can't be assed to play the game... You want to play games, find someone else as I won't tolerate it... I am straight-up with women and treat them as equals, until they attempt to manipulate me... Then it's out the door... 

I was referring to ALL women everywhere who play the pouty, woe is me, you've treated me wrong bullshit game... Relationships are a two-way street where each partner has to pull their weight... You have a problem with your partner, you talk about it and play the silent, pouty game... Capice...

----------


## chassamui

Recently met a thai woman who depite her lack of formaleducation, has more intelligence and common sense than any farang woman i ever met.

She owns her own business and has no interest in getting married or having babies or moving to live in the west.

She lives very much in the moment and says she enjoys my company because i do not take her or myself too seriously.

Very unusual for a thai and even rarer than western female.
Ssadly, we are unequal because her income is about three times the value of mine.

Think i'll just enjoy the ride while it lasts.

----------


## November Rain

> Where did I say anything about age, culture, country, race, religion or wants, needs and desires... Doesn't matter if a woman is the same age as their man, you all play the same game..





> Very unusual for a thai and even rarer than western female


Hey guys, I'm not doubting your experiences, which have obviously shaped the way you think, but can we stop with the generalisations? Not all women are like Fruitbat. In fact I'm having relationship probs back here for being too independent, honest, straightforward & free-thinking. Seemingly, I should be obsessed with celebs, soaps & facebook. And that's all.  :Sad:

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> Where did I say anything about age, culture, country, race, religion or wants, needs and desires... Doesn't matter if a woman is the same age as their man, you all play the same game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry NR, but men and women are just wired up completely differently.
I think most folk work pretty hard at relationships and thenn settle on a compromise. Few are lucky enough to meet their perfect match.
After trying my best for 28 years to be a modern man and share everything, treat each other as equals etc, i have had two failures, for which i fully accept my share of the blame.
I am now experimenting with being a selfish git and being up front with women about what i expect froma relationship and what i am prepared to give. Instaed of working my ass off to please the woman i am doing what i want. Even here in LOS it is proving only moderately  more successful.
The friend i referred to in my earlier post has a similar outlook. Bit of a tomboy actually, if you can call a 40 year old a tomboy. Whatever it is, it works.
Good to see you bavk posting and hope your problem with us awkward bloody men are all little ones. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Does she earn the same as you? If not why make her pay 50:50? Unless it is to salve your own ego that you are not 'paying for it'l?
> 
> 
> I think you are supposed to just be impressed that his girlfriend is definately not a whore and she pays her own way in the relationship.


oh.

ok.


I'm impressed then.






> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> Sorry that was a typo, trust the English teacher to spot it, my bad.
> 
> 
> No worries, sorry to elucidate, it's just that in general, your prose indicates someone of a severely simple quintessence.
> 
> Not to mention your violent lack of self control, and wish to ease your pain through violence.
> ...


oh wow! 

someone swallowed a thesaurus.,

impressive indeed,






> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Just to clarify. We're both in our late 20s, with a 2 year age difference. We both pay our own way in life 50/50.  Many pay whores to live with them, but by no means all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Chowmein Moo owned by Noodles, well he is a self righteous cnut so it was going to happen sooner or later.


 :rofl: 

pwned indeed! 

 :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

> Seemingly, I should be obsessed with celebs, soaps & facebook. And that's all.


what's wrong wiv dat??? 

and clothing fashion! Sheesh!

----------


## Chairman Mao

didn't like the red, huh blondie.  :Wink: 


You're as easy as a Thai bird mate.

----------


## kingwilly

You weak pissant, I figured your red was a revenge red, but because you got pwned on this thread?  :rofl:  too funny, thanks for letting me know, has just made it that much more enjoyable!

----------


## Chairman Mao

:Confused:

----------


## sharon

Come on... don't stop... Keep it going, I'm having fun reading this stuff.

----------


## HermantheGerman

O.K. men...pay her back with the silent treatment, she's making fun of us.

----------


## PlanK

.


..


.


...

----------


## Travelmate

> I'm having relationship probs


You've always have done. Even here you were having problems. 
Thought you just wanted a fuk buddy to service your needs?

----------


## November Rain

> You've always have done. Even here you were having problems.


Was I? Apart from no relationships after my BF died, what were the problems? 




> Thought you just wanted a fuk buddy to service your needs?


Done that. Keep up!

----------


## Travelmate

> Was I? Apart from no relationships after my BF died, what were the problems?


You were dating some hopeless Aussie bloke, who wanted a deeper meaning to the relationship. You on the other hand only wanted cock. :Smile: 



> Done that. Keep up!


You never asked.  :Sad:

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by November Rain
> 
> Was I? Apart from no relationships after my BF died, what were the problems?
> 
> 
> You were dating some hopeless Aussie bloke, who wanted a deeper meaning to the relationship. You on the other hand only wanted cock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a Thai bloke that put a grin on NRs face? Perhaps another story.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Recently met a thai woman who depite her lack of formaleducation, has more intelligence and common sense than any farang woman i ever met.
> 
> She owns her own business and has no interest in getting married or having babies or moving to live in the west.
> 
> She lives very much in the moment and says she enjoys my company because i do not take her or myself too seriously.
> 
> Very unusual for a thai and even rarer than western female.
> Ssadly, we are unequal because her income is about three times the value of mine.
> 
> Think i'll just enjoy the ride while it lasts.


I've met a few seriously loaded Thai ladies, such as gold traders and business owners. Occasionally I've met a few who were like the one you've described, but it didn't seem to matter to them how much I earned, they were just looking for a nice guy. Unfortunately for them they met me...555

I'd enjoy that ride and don't assume it'll end. If she's as good as you say, money wont be important to her. Forget the stereotypes. You never know....

----------


## bobbysan124

Since you're each taking care of yourselves financially, not sure why you're living with her.

----------


## jandajoy

> Since you're each taking care of yourselves financially, not sure why you're living with her.


Why on earth not ?

----------


## November Rain

> You were dating some hopeless Aussie bloke, who wanted a deeper meaning to the relationship. You on the other hand only wanted cock


So, where was the problem? Other than he was hopeless, of course!  :Very Happy: 




> You never asked.


Hehehe



> I thought it was a Thai bloke that put a grin on NRs face? Perhaps another story.


That (the Thai bloke) was my BF who died.








> Since you're each taking care of yourselves financially, not sure why you're living with her.





> Why on earth not ?


Agree with JJ. Why would you not want a partner who could support themselves financially?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by bobbysan124
> 
> Since you're each taking care of yourselves financially, not sure why you're living with her.
> 
> 
> Why on earth not ?


Perhaps because some insecure individuals feel threatened by financially independent women...?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jim1176

> Been 2 days already, think that's a record, wonder how much longer it will last?


Thai's can generally be classified as passive - aggressive, a  personality disorder, one of the most violent and dangerous disorders. Silent treatment is a common 
symptom.

----------


## November Rain

> Thai's can generally be classified as passive - aggressive, a personality disorder, one of the most violent and dangerous disorders. Silent treatment is a common symptom.


And what's your clinical diagnosis, Jimmy-boy?

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by jim1176
> 
> Thai's can generally be classified as passive - aggressive, a personality disorder, one of the most violent and dangerous disorders. Silent treatment is a common symptom.
> 
> 
> And what's your clinical diagnosis, Jimmy-boy?


shit-zu-frenia?

----------

